# Constipation and Nausea?



## bscarter46 (Dec 16, 2003)

I was diagnosed with IBS-C a few months ago, also have IBS-D from time to time. This week I have been extrememly constipated and have woke up every morning nauseous for two hours, feeling the need to vomit but don't and needing to have a bowel movement which I do a little but not much. This morning that helped and I plan to start my Zelnorm again today. It stopped working a couple of weeks ago so decided to give it a "rest" for a couple of weeks. Is this normal or is it something else causing the nausea? I'm fine a few hours later but it hits very early in the morning, 5-6am. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm IBS-A, and every once in a while I'll wake up in extraordinary pain with severe C and nausea. It's awful, I understand your pain.


----------



## nomeg222 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi -i can trully empathize with you as my boyfriend also awakes with sever abdominal pain and nausea. he has ibs c. he was taking a perscripton of phenergen (for the nausea) but it didn't work very well. now he drinks a least 3 or 4 cups of peperment tea and keeps peperment candy on hand as well. the peperments seems to help with the nausea and the hot tea soothes his tummy. I hope this help you.


----------



## RailFan (Aug 29, 2004)

"I was diagnosed with IBS-C a few months ago, also have IBS-D from time to time. This week I have been extrememly constipated and have woke up every morning nauseous for two hours, feeling the need to vomit but don't and needing to have a bowel movement which I do a little but not much. This morning that helped and I plan to start my Zelnorm again today. It stopped working a couple of weeks ago so decided to give it a "rest" for a couple of weeks. Is this normal or is it something else causing the nausea? I'm fine a few hours later but it hits very early in the morning, 5-6am. Thanks in advance." I had a major bout with heavy nausea in the fall of 1986, early on in my IBS-C. I was on a marching band trip, and I could hardly march at all because I felt like I was going to throw up. I felt like that for a good 2-3 weeks, and I think I was probably constipated as well. I think what started it was my having sampled some steak tartare (sp?) that someone had made. Raw hamburger and raw eggs... my God, I can't believe I did that. I never did throw up, though I almost wished I could, because I felt so bad.Back to the present day... I generally don't get nauseated with IBS-C, excepting on the rare occasion when my IBS trips off a vasovagal episode (like this morning). If that happens, I do get somewhat nauseated.


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes, I get nauseous when I am very constipated or if I have eaten too much. The pressure on the nerves causes it. Also, when I get a colonic and am about to poop in the tube, I feel extremely nauseous so I am convinced it has to do with excessive pressure in the intestines.I have never taken medicine for the nausea. It is awful though. At one point, I had it 24/7 because my intestines were in constant knots. Chewing gum distracts me from the nausea and makes it more bearable. Also, I sleep up on four pillows to prevent that nausea feeling. A light dinner (when I do that) helps to prevent nighttime nausea for me (2AM wakeup feeling like going to vomit).I believe my bowels need to move to prevent nausea. How is the question!


----------

